# Aufg.1 Methode berechnePreis Eis( Ansatz)



## sportman (4. Nov 2016)

Guten Tag,
ich habe mal einen ersten Ansatz was eine Java Aufgabe angeht.


----------



## Nuiton (4. Nov 2016)

Und dein Problem ist?!


----------



## sportman (4. Nov 2016)

Wie sieht die Lösung aus.
Wie programmiere ich die if else Anweisung.
Wie sieht das dann mit den Zeichen aus.


----------



## njans (4. Nov 2016)

Erstmal ist dein Code syntaktisch falsch: Du kannst keine Methoden in Methoden definieren. Wenn davon gesprochen wird, dass du eine Main und einen Standardkonstruktor hinzufügen sollst, dann sind das zwei verschiedene Methoden. Ein Standardkonstruktor hat nebenbei keine Parameter.  also public Eisdiele(){}. 

Dein if muss nur gucken, ob die Anzahl aller Kugeln die Waffelngröße überschreitet. 

"Wie sieht das dann mit den Zeichen aus."
Was für Zeichen?


----------

